# sus 250 and deca 250 cycle how much recommended to inject per week



## felix1025 (Feb 12, 2010)

hi .

I am about to start a cycle of deca 250 and sus 250 and was hoping anyone could tell me what you reckon i sug run it at. I was thinking 250mg sus and 500mg of deca per week.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Normangorman (Mar 19, 2010)

Personally I'd do it other way round- double Sus from Decca. Jab on Monday & Thursday with it mixed in the barrel. Done it like this for years.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

more sus and less deca


----------



## felix1025 (Feb 12, 2010)

ok cool thank you


----------



## felix1025 (Feb 12, 2010)

j:cursing:


----------



## Edinburgh1980 (Sep 11, 2009)

250 sus and 500 deca is fine. No point running deca too low.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

250 sus and 500 deca is NOT fine. The test should be higher than the deca to avoid Deca Dick.

Personally I would go 500 Sus/400 Deca but that's me.


----------



## felix1025 (Feb 12, 2010)

it looks like more sus seems to be prefered.

what kind of gains do think should i be putting on? on a 12 week cycle?


----------



## Edinburgh1980 (Sep 11, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> 250 sus and 500 deca is NOT fine. The test should be higher than the deca to avoid Deca Dick.
> 
> Personally I would go 500 Sus/400 Deca but that's me.


I'm afraid i have to call bullsh1t my friend.

You've been listening to fairytales.

That is a myth, all you need is a minimum of 100mg of Test along with Deca. Or even Proviron would do.


----------



## Edinburgh1980 (Sep 11, 2009)

felix1025 said:


> it looks like more sus seems to be prefered.
> 
> what kind of gains do think should i be putting on? on a 12 week cycle?


I'd recommend i high dose of Testosterone, but it's not essential.

There's no way anyone can guess how much you will put on, we dont know anything about you and besides everyone is different.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

E1980.

My opinion is based on consensus and also on personal experience, although I have never run deca higher than test for obvious reasons.

Reputable labs such as Prochem make Nandrotest 500 - this contains Test 300 and Deca 200. Why do you think that would be?

OP,

You could either listen to the consensus opinion and the opinion of UG labs or a poster on UKM who has been negged mercilessly - see his reputation points!! The choice is yours I suppose, but I know who I would listen to.


----------



## Edinburgh1980 (Sep 11, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> E1980.
> 
> My opinion is based on consensus and also on personal experience, although I have never run deca higher than test for obvious reasons.
> 
> ...


And people once believed that the world was flat. These sort of myths snowball easily. I agree he should run high test, but it's certainly not necessary.


----------



## hardcore.extrme (Apr 24, 2010)

deca 200mg sustanon up to 500mg for a moderate user.

expect the best gains of your life while training with this stuff.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

As long as diet and training are spot on otherwise expect mediocre results


----------



## felix1025 (Feb 12, 2010)

ok, cool,

thanks alot for everyones help.

Last week i lost 5lb just from not eating for 1 day.I was so ****ed, so i know from experience that you've got to eat..especially me.

Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## karimboslice (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey all im 23 years of age i weigh 88kg.. 180cm.. i ve been been training for about 2 years now.. i have completed one cycle which was 500mg of sust250 for 10 weeks and then for pct pregnyl and i am about to start my second cycle but would just like to get some opinions on my next cycle .. it will be more advance and id like to take all the precautionary steps to keep it as clean and safe as possible...

750mg suss250 (10 weeks) Mon Wed Fri

200mg deca200 (9 weeks) Mon

30mg d'bol (daily for4 weeks)

0.5mg liquidex ( daily and runs through with pregnyl)

PCT- start pregnyl 23 days after last shot of suss250 followed by nolvadex


----------



## roadwarrior (Apr 29, 2006)

karimboslice said:


> Hey all im 23 years of age i weigh 88kg.. 180cm.. i ve been been training for about 2 years now.. i have completed one cycle which was 500mg of sust250 for 10 weeks and then for pct pregnyl and i am about to start my second cycle but would just like to get some opinions on my next cycle .. it will be more advance and id like to take all the precautionary steps to keep it as clean and safe as possible...
> 
> 750mg suss250 (10 weeks) Mon Wed Fri
> 
> ...


I've been training for 32 years (using AAS for 17 years) and I've never taken this much.


----------



## karimboslice (Jul 22, 2011)

roadwarrior said:


> I've been training for 32 years (using AAS for 17 years) and I've never taken this much.


but the reason for the post was asking a question to obtain information on it and you haven't provided me with any only told me what you have accomplished??


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

karimboslice said:


> Hey all im 23 years of age i weigh 88kg.. 180cm.. i ve been been training for about 2 years now.. i have completed one cycle which was 500mg of sust250 for 10 weeks and then for pct pregnyl and i am about to start my second cycle but would just like to get some opinions on my next cycle .. it will be more advance and id like to take all the precautionary steps to keep it as clean and safe as possible...
> 
> 750mg suss250 (10 weeks) Mon Wed Fri
> 
> ...


Why did you post this on the end of an 18 month old thread? lol

Well anyways, i'll answer your question.

IMO you shouldn't need all the to grow.

Your PCT could be better.

HCG is much better ran on cycle at 500-1000iu shot once weekly.

I would advise 500-750mg test for 10-12wks with a dbol kickstart for 4-5 wks at 30-40mg ED, 0.5ml of adex/liqiudex EOD, nolva and clomid for PCT 3 wks after last jab.


----------

